# Logfiles auslesen



## strolch_007 (7. März 2011)

Hallo,
viel habe ich gelesen über Logfiles auslesen(analysieren) und das man da spezielle Programme braucht wie z. B. HTTP LogStat, AWStats oder Web Analytics.
Welches benutzt man nun? Es sollte möglichst kostenlos sein und die statistischen Erhebungen so umfangreich wie möglich. Welche Erfahrungen gibt es da mit welchen Programmen?
Gruß
strolch_007


----------



## Sebastian Apprecht (8. März 2011)

Hallo strolch_007,
HTTP LogStat oder AWStats sind verhältnismäßig unkonfortabel und bieten nur ein Minimum an Funktionen, dafür laufen Sie von Haus aus auf vielen Servern direkt mit.

Größere Anwendungen mit entsprechender Funktionalität und Komfort werden mit Piwik, Open Web Analytics, Google Analytics und ein paar weiteren Lösungen angeboten.

Natürlich solltest du die geltenden gesetzlichen Bestimmungen hinsichtlich des BDSG beachten, ich habe in der Vergangenheit hierüber auch einen kleinen Artikel verfasst: http://www.direct-websolutions.de/blog/webdesign/datenschutzkonformes-web-tracking.html - ich wünsche viel Spaß beim Lesen!

Ich persönlich bin von Piwik überzeugt. Mit der neuen Version 1.2 gibt es auch viele Dinge die den Funktionsumfang abrunden. OWA (Open Web Analytics) bietet natürlich auch noch Möglichkeiten wie das Maustracking, das es sonst nur bei komerziellen Lösungen wie eTracker gibt.

Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## strolch_007 (8. März 2011)

Hallo Sebastian,
vielen Dank für die wirklich guten Informationen. Insbesondere auch für den Hinweis auf deine Seite. Wirklich sehr interessant was da zu lesen steht. Wußte ich so gar nicht. Aber schau doch bitte nochmal deine Seite http://www.direct-websolutions.de/blog/webdesign/datenschutzkonformes-web-tracking.html genau an. Da heißt es in der 4. Zeile Webtacking-Tools. Muß das nicht Webtracking-Tools heißen? Du siehst ich habe alles von hinten bis vorne und nochmal zurück gelesen.
Auch Piwik habe ich mir angesehen. Vorteil ist zweigelsfrei das es auch in deutsch, wohl mit entsprechendem Tool, zu haben ist. OWA scheint mir aber etwas umfangreicher und würd mir eigentlich besser gefallen. Bin noch nicht soweit vorgedrungen ob es das auch in deutsch gibt. Man liest noch....
Gruß
strolch_007


----------

